# Great Themes in Puritan Preaching



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 20, 2007)

_Great Themes in Puritan Preaching_ by Mariano Di Gangi (author of _A Golden Treasury of Puritan Devotion: Selections form the Writings of Thirteen Puritan Divines_) was published recently (July 1, 2007). Also available at Amazon. Any thoughts?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 10, 2007)

This is an excellent introduction to the Puritans, particularly, John Owen, James Durham, Thomas Watson, John Flavel, William Pemble, Richard Sibbes, William Gouge, Arthur Hildersham, David Clarkson, Henry Smith, Edward Elton, Nicholas Byfield, Thomas Horton and David Dickson.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2007)

A very helpful blog post on Great Themes in Puritan Preaching.


----------

